#     (  )

## Cyrax

:      (   ).           .    -    .
 :
1.                 ,       ?
2.         ?

3.       .      2011 .  :               ?
(         ,    )

----------


## .

1.      ,   .       -     .
2.   
3.    .   212-,         -   -2.
,        .

----------


## Cyrax

_>3.    .   212-,  
>       -   -2._

  12       -2,    15      -  .   ?

_>,        . 
>     _ 

_129-  08.08.01_ (  ):



> 1.                              :
> )        ,         ; ( .    23.07.2008 N 160-)
> )     .
> ) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ". **     ,     .
> (. ""     19.07.2007 N 140-,  .    30.04.2008 N 55-,  27.07.2010 N 227-)


?

             ( )     ?          ...

----------


## .

> ?


 .  12  ,  15 



> ( )     ?


 .      ,

----------


## Cyrax

> .      ,


 , .         ,        (         ).

  ,           ,       ?
 ,      ,      2  -       ?

P.S.  ,  , ,   ,    .

----------


## .

> ,           ,       ?


 ,  .
  ,    ,

----------


## Cyrax

> 1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "


 



> 4  9   "              ".


 

..  ,        ,     :
)   
)       ?

----------


## .

> 


    .                  .

----------


## Cyrax

,  ,    ,  .
    :      (..              ).    2-3     -     (,    ).

        ,  ,           ?  (..      )

----------


## .

.   -1,   ,   ,   .

----------


## Cyrax

> .   -1,   ,   ,   .


 -1, ,   ( 2  2011 .) -  ,         ?

----------


## .

> -1, ,   ( 2  2011 .) -  ,         ?


 .

----------


## Cyrax

*.*, ,    () ,                    ( )     ()   ?

                .7  16 -212,    ,       .
    ()            .    ()    .

------------
  .               . ..    (   )    ,     .         :
-     ,   
-     ,

----------


## .

> ( )     ()   ?


        .    ?   .     ,          ,    23   ,         .    - ?      .



> ,


  ?       .  /   ,       .
,    ,       ,    .      ,

----------


## Cyrax

> 


    ,     ,  .     ,           .      (  ).    ?




> 


1.      ,      /    -     ?
2.      ,            (     ) ?  ..            ?

----------


## Cyrax

?
  ,   ,      .      _.1  9 129-  08.08.01_ :


> ,    ,     ( - ),        .


 :


> 5.   ,    ,    ,   .


..         ,           ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,


 ,   ?     . ,    ,         ,      .



> (  ).


       ?



> ,      /


  .    ?  -          ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ,            (     ) ?


 , . 



> ?


     ,   .  2011 .    .    
 ,    .      ,      :Frown:

----------


## Cyrax

> ,    ,         ,      .


   ?




> ? ...
>  .    ?  -         ?


    .    ,   n-  ,   ,      .
..       ,      ...




> ,   .  2011 .    .


     ,          .
   , -   ,  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .       . 



> ,   n-


   .          .
,    , ,           ? 



> , -   ,  ?

----------


## Cyrax

,     ,     ,      ?    -     ,       .             ,       ,       (     ),     ...
     2-     + 2-   (  ,  ) +            ,             .       -     .      ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,


     ,  .      . 
    ,            .     ?         -     ,   ,     -     -   :Frown:     ,   :Wink:

----------


## Cyrax

.                 :

:         .
:    ,      12      
: ,   - .
: ,    , -   15     .
:      ,              ,  ,     ,   .
:               ,     .
:    ,       .            (  )    ,            (..  ) .
:           ,          ,  ()   .
: ,                   ,   - .

,       ...
P.S. ,       ,   ""  ,   ...

----------


## .

.     ,   
 ,   ,    ,        ?  -

----------


## Cyrax

> .     ,


    ?
      ?
  , , ,     .




> ,   ,    ,        ?


- ,        ,     .   ,     - ...   ,     ,          .

----------


## .

> ?


  .      ?



> ,     .


  , ?        ?  :Wink:  
          .  ,  ,  .

----------


## puma48

. .   .     2-  .   .    ,         3.        ?

----------


## .

,         ,   ?

----------


## puma48

[QUOTE=.;54255182]   ,         ,   ?
 ,    ,           ,   ,   2013   3

----------


## .

.          ,           .     




> 


        .      .
     ,        .

----------

